# Anyone order online from Steve’s Music?



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone order online from Steve’s Music? Any issues? I placed an order 8 days ago and still haven’t received confirmation of shipping nor received my order. Can’t get ahold of anyone through email, even tried calling....the sales rep blew my off and sent me to voicemail!


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I've ordered a few things from Steve's in-store, and *every* order has been messed up. I like the guys there, but I've given up on trying to buy anything that isn't on the wall in the store. Pity...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Weird ... Steve's is a legit shop. Try calling back.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Cancel the order and order from someone else. Clearly they don't care about your business.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Weird. I ordered a floor tom from them several years ago and it showed up just fine. I can't remember how long it took.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to work at Steve's, and know several people in management there. I've forwarded this thread to them, so they can look into things.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Next time order from L&M. Most of the things I hear about steve's aren't positive.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Merlin said:


> I used to work at Steve's, and know several people in management there. I've forwarded this thread to them, so they can look into things.


Update, I finally got a hold of someone that was of help.....order is shipped and on its way.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Budda said:


> Next time order from L&M. Most of the things I hear about steve's aren't positive.


L&M is usually my go to but they don’t carry what I was after.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Analogman said:


> L&M is usually my go to but they don’t carry what I was after.


Ah.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Analogman said:


> Anyone order online from Steve’s Music? Any issues? I placed an order 8 days ago and still haven’t received confirmation of shipping nor received my order. Can’t get ahold of anyone through email, even tried calling....the sales rep blew my off and sent me to voicemail!


I had the same issue a year or so ago when I ordered a Bonamassa Firebird. They promised me twice that they would deal with it and never did and the third call was to cancel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Do they still have those tiny black & orange monitors?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I've ordered from Steve's a few times. Didn't like the experience. The last time I ordered a product that was on sale, they charged my card and then a few days later cancelled the order without even telling me. I did get my money back though. Haven't ordered anything on-line since but their stores have some cool gear. Better selection of amps and non-Fender gear than the local L&M.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I've got a funny story about ordering from Steve's online a few years ago....

I was perusing their site and noticed that someone had a data entry error entering the price for a classic player Jazzmaster. The price read 179.99 as opposed to the expected $1079.99. Naturally, I decided to purchase this thing immediately! I received email confirmation that the transaction was confirmed after entering my payment details and that shipping would occur shortly. I waited a few days with no response and then received and email cancelling my order. No other real explanation regarding why although I was offered a compensation 10% off of my next online purchase. I didn't buy anything else though and after a little googling found out that the sellers are not actually obliged to honour posted prices and can cancel transactions like this at anytime. Too bad it wasn't Best Buy..........

Anyhow, Steve's in person is fine. I've bought quite a few odds and ends from them over the past few years. Never any guitars though.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I know a lot of people that don't go to Montreal's Steve's because they think the employees there are pricks 
They tend to to act like they're too cool to offer some assistance, but I've never had any problem getting what I wanted, if I asked 

Regarding the online store thing, they seem to have trouble keeping up with the times. 
Italmelodie went under because they couldn't do anything right business-wise, online store included 
Wouldn't be surprised if Steve's called it quits in the near future with the recent arrival of L&M in the province


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I've never ordered from them, but the Toronto store is great.


----------



## Aristafon (6 mo ago)

Cancel the order and distribute this information on all social networks so that no more customers get into such a situation. It is very unpleasant and outrageous! I need to get pleasant emotions from buying a new musical instrument because I believe music should only bring positive emotions. Now I regularly create streams thanks to the services streamingfamous.com, and I believe that my viewers understand my mood, and I must give them positive emotions. And the situation you described would be extremely unpleasant for me.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Aristafon said:


> Cancel the order and distribute this information on all social networks so that no more customers get into such a situation.


Hopefully OP got things sorted out in the last 4 years


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Analogman said:


> Update, I finally got a hold of someone that was of help.....order is shipped and on its way.


I guess the moral of the story is that it helps to know a guy who knows a guy.
The other moral is that, when a place is big enough, one can't always assure that the relevant people are aware of all that is going on, or in this instance, NOT going on.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I remember complaining to the webmaster about the site a long time ago. He replied dismissively then. Now when I go in to the store (almost never) I just turn around and walk out, it sucks.


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

The people that work there seem nice and mean well, but I don't think their online store is as "robust" or quality from my experience


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

As anecdotal evidence in their defence, I bought all the cables they had in stock (one particular model) at their Greenfield Park store and the status changed to "Out of Stock" on their website for that store. It showed "In Stock" at the Montreal store and when I went there, they had some in stock, as well as another item I wanted to buy. So the stock status shown on their website might actually be pretty accurate.


----------

